# Downtown-Uptown Manhattan



## Count Baltar (Feb 7, 2009)

Ωραία, λίγο πολύ όλοι μας έχουμε βρει κάποιες λύσεις όταν συναντάμε σε κείμενα το downtown και το uptown.

Τι γίνεται, όμως, όταν αυτές οι δύο λεξούλες αφορούν το Μανχάταν;

Όπου το downtown υποδηλώνει όλη την περιοχή από κάποιον δρόμο (δεν θυμάμαι ποιον) και κάτω (δηλαδή νοτίως), ενώ το uptown από εκεί και πάνω (το βόρειο τμήμα δηλαδή);

Πώς μπορούμε να πούμε "κέντρο" το downtown, όταν το uptown περιλαμβάνει, λόγου χάρη, το *Σέντραλ *Παρκ; 

Τι να πούμε; Κάτω πόλη-πάνω πόλη;

Εννοείται ότι ψάχνω για απόδοση με άντε το πολύ δυο-τρεις λέξεις, και όχι μακρυνάρι.

Τη βοήθειά σας, παρακαλώ.


----------



## pshleas (Feb 7, 2009)

Μήπως να πάει γεωγραφικά; Δηλ. Βόρειο και Νότιο Μανχάτταν; Υπάρχουν hits για αυτά στο google, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν εννοούν τον διαχωρισμό που προσπαθούμε εδώ...


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 7, 2009)

Όπως λέμε Άνω Χαλάνδρι και Κάτω Χαλάνδρι, Άνω Πετράλωνα και Κάτω Πετράλωνα, θα έλεγα εγώ: Άνω Μανχάταν και Κάτω Μανχάταν ή σκέτο "κέντρο", όταν αναφέρεται μόνο του.


----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 7, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> σκέτο "κέντρο", όταν αναφέρεται μόνο του.



Πού τέτοια τύχη... Όλο σε αντιδιαστολή αναφέρεται.


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2009)

Άνω και Κάτω Μανχάταν — και όχι κέντρο. Γιατί υπάρχει και το Midtown Manhattan, που μεταφράζεται «κεντρικό Μανχάταν».


----------



## agezerlis (Feb 7, 2009)

Θα συμφωνήσω με την Αλεξάνδρα και τον Νίκελ, καθώς εξίσου συχνά (αν όχι πιο συχνά) στα αγγλικά ακούμε τους όρους "Lower-Upper Manhattan".

Έδιτ: να σημειώσω όμως ότι το Lower Manhattan είναι το Downtown Manhattan.


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> εξίσου συχνά (αν όχι πιο συχνά) στα αγγλικά ακούμε τους όρους "Lower-Upper Manhattan"



Δηλαδή, αν υπήρχε ο όρος «lower Upper Midlands» θα έπρεπε να μεταφραστεί «το νότιο τμήμα [ή κάτι άλλο με το "νότιο"] της Άνω Κεντρικής Αγγλίας / της Άνω Μεσοχώρας»; Σαν τρελό ασανσέρ που δεν ξέρει πού να σταματήσει είναι αυτό... :)


----------



## agezerlis (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm afraid I was misunderstood. Δεν εννοούσα ότι υπάρχει όρος "lower upper Manhattan" (ο οποίος ίσως να υπάρχει, απλώς εγώ δεν γνωρίζω) αλλά ότι υπάρχουν δύο ξεχωριστοί όροι α) "lower Manhattan" και β) "upper Manhattan".

Εσύ αναφέρεσαι σε κάτι που είναι πιο κοντινό στην περίπτωση του Lansing (που επισκέφτηκα την περασμένη βδομάδα): το Lansing (Michigan) συνορεύει με μία πόλη που λέγεται East Lansing. Ε, λοιπόν, το ανατολικό κομμάτι του Lansing (αυτό που είναι πιο κοντά στο East Lansing) πώς το λένε; East Lansing κι αυτό. Αντίστοιχα, το δυτικό κομμάτι του East Lansing (αυτό που είναι πιο κοντά στο Lansing) πώς το λένε; West East Lansing...


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2009)

Ελπίζω, όταν δεν αρχίζουν πρόταση, να γράφονται τα δεύτερα east Lansing και west East Lansing. :)


----------



## curry (Feb 7, 2009)

Τώρα φταίω εγώ που μου θυμήσατε την Άνω Παναγιά, Κάτω Παναγιά, Πέρα Παναγιά και Δώθε Παναγιά του Διονύση Παπαγιαννόπουλου στο "Τζένη-Τζένη";


----------



## pshleas (Feb 7, 2009)

*άνω - κάτω*

Έχουμε και πιο... κοντινό παράδειγμα:

Άνω Μπαλάνα (και επομένως και Κάτω Μπαλάνα), με ολόκληρη έξοδο δικιά της από την Περιφερειακή του Υμηττού!


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 7, 2009)

pshleas said:


> Έχουμε και πιο... κοντινό παράδειγμα:
> 
> Άνω Μπαλάνα (και επομένως και Κάτω Μπαλάνα), με ολόκληρη έξοδο δικιά της από την Περιφερειακή του Υμηττού!


Το πιο καταπληκτικό είναι ότι αυτή η έξοδος στην πραγματικότητα βγάζει στην Κάντζα (που είναι προάστιο της Παλλήνης) και η οποία ως οικισμός είναι στο σχέδιο πόλης από το 1959. Όταν πρωτοέβαλαν αυτή την ταμπέλα, Άνω Μπαλάνα, ήμουν κάτοικος της Κάντζας ήδη δέκα χρόνια, και ουδέποτε είχα αντιληφθεί να υπάρχει τέτοιο όνομα στην περιοχή, παρότι περνούσα από εκείνο το σημείο καθημερινά. Μετά από πολύ καιρό εδέησαν να προσθέσουν στην ταμπέλα της Αττικής Οδού "Έξοδος προς Κάντζα". Αναρωτιέμαι από πού πήρε πληροφορίες ο γραφικός άγνωστος που αποφάσισε να αγνοήσει την Κάντζα και να ονομάσει την έξοδο "Μπαλάνα". Ίσως από την κυρία που τα ήξερε όλα για το Γουδί/Γουδή.


----------



## sopherina (Feb 7, 2009)

curry said:


> Τώρα φταίω εγώ που μου θυμήσατε την Άνω Παναγιά, Κάτω Παναγιά, Πέρα Παναγιά και Δώθε Παναγιά του Διονύση Παπαγιαννόπουλου στο "Τζένη-Τζένη";


Γιατί; Στη Βιλαρίμπα και στο Βιλαμπάχο; Που τρώνε άφθονη ισπανική παέλια;


----------



## pshleas (Feb 7, 2009)

Αλεξάνδρα, χωρίς να θέλω να θίξω τους Ανω-Μπαλανιώτες, πιστεύω πως ελάχιστοι γνώριζαν ότι υπάρχει τέτοια περιοχή μέχρι την ανάρτηση της περιβόητης ταμπέλας.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 16, 2013)

Αναβίωση νήματος:
Έχετε καμιά καλή ιδέα για να αποδώσω το uptown (εννοεί το βόρειο Μανχάταν, προφανώς), όταν επαναλαμβάνεται πολλές φορές μέσα στην ταινία:

Do you want to go uptown? 
No, I don't want to go uptown. Let's go to the Village.
I want to go uptown. Why don't you want to go uptown?
I don't feel like going uptown.

Και έτσι συνεχίζεται ο διάλογος, και ακούμε το uptown πάνω από 15 φορές. Εννοείται ότι με την ταχύτητα που μιλάνε, είναι αδιανόητο να αντικαταστήσω το uptown με κανένα μακρινάρι τύπου "Άνω Μανχάταν" ή "Βόρειο Μανχάταν". 

Η μόνη ιδέα που έχω μέχρι τώρα είναι "προς τα πάνω", αλλά αυτό δείχνει κίνηση, όχι προορισμό, σωστά; 

Τι θα έλεγε ο ανάλογος νέος στην Ελλάδα; "Πάμε Κηφισιά; Πάμε Γκάζι; Πάμε Γλυφάδα;" Ε, κι ο Αμερικάνος λέει "uptown", δεν λέει "Upper Manhattan".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2013)

Γιατί δεν γράφεις απλώς «Πάμε Άπταουν»; Με κεφαλαίο, παντού;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 16, 2013)

Μπα, δεν νομίζω να το δεχτεί ο επιμελητής.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 16, 2013)

Πάμε βόρεια;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 16, 2013)

Κι εγώ αυτό τής Μπέρνι μπήκα να γράψω. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 16, 2013)

Χμμ... Καλή ιδέα, αυτό θα βάλω. Θενκς!


----------



## Zazula (Feb 16, 2013)

Και, μην ξεχνάτε: Κι οι Γιάνκηδες δικαιούνται να 'χουν σαπάν-σακάτ όπως κάθε πολιτισμένο μέρος: 


Zazula said:


> Διακοπές στο χωριό: Άνω Λας Βέγκας vs Κάτω Λας Βέγκας:


----------

